# What brands don't hold resale value?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

What brands have horrible resale value? Made well but it just doesn't matter.
Ibanez? Godin? Heritage? PRS? G&L?

How about specific models within the brand? Maybe a ton of them floating around, maybe they just look odd.
Strat? Artcore? Session?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Honestly if we're talking used and not vintage I think everything pretty much has the same resale value.

I would expect a three year old Gibson Les Paul Standard to have depreciated the same amount percentage wise as a three year old Squier Affinity strat.

Obviously the used price would be very different just like the retail prices were.

If you want to talk vintage then obviously the big names like Gibson, Fender, Marshall are going to hold their value better than say Ibanez.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Ask @Steadfastly he's an expert


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Ask @Steadfastly he's an expert


I welcome anyone and everyone to take part.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I lose money on everything I buy, so I'm a terrible reference for this.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ibanez, Peavey, Epiphone, Mexican Fenders, ???


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dave, don't you watch local kijiji?? Mexican Fenders are a gold mine, apparently..... One in oh 12-15 has a realistic asking price, assuming they left a little wiggle room.
 (which is rolling at the sellers, not your comment)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Dave, don't you watch local kijiji?? Mexican Fenders are a gold mine, apparently..... One in oh 12-15 has a realistic asking price, assuming they left a little wiggle room.


This is true. I personally love MIM Fenders but buying them on the Kij is next to impossible. My last 4 all came from the used rack at L&M, haven't paid over 400 bucks for one and I'm talking basic and semi fancy models.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Anything made in China, Taiwan, Vietnam etc. That goes for amps also.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> What brands have horrible resale value? Made well but it just doesn't matter.
> Ibanez? Godin? Heritage? PRS? G&L?
> 
> How about specific models within the brand? Maybe a ton of them floating around, maybe they just look odd.
> Strat? Artcore? Session?


here are two new videos from Shane (in the Blues) talking exactly about this:





and follow up:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bigboki said:


> here are two new videos from Shane (in the Blues) talking exactly about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two vids popped up on my feed this morning and got me to post this thread. I just wanted some general forum input rather than one guy and he's in Australia so a Canadian side to the market may be a little different.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

If it does not say Made in USA and Gibson or Fender on the guitar, it doesn't hold resale value. 

Doesn't matter the name on the headstock. 

It's even worse if it is a hand made, low volume name brand.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Peavey, carvin/kiesel, and Ibanez seem to have a major slump on the used market. All phenomenal quality (carvin, haven’t tried kiesel), great sound and ergonomics, and unique designs. They just depreciate like a rock in a pool; there are cult followings but none have caught on like the heavy hitters in the industry.

It works out though, since I love Peavey and Ibanez and have never paid more than $350 for one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Peavey is one that comes to mind and I don't believe I heard it mentioned in the vids but several times here already. I haven't owned any of the guitars but benefitted in the used amps department. 

PRS is one that boggles the mind. Great guitars from what I found out in the last month of trials but horrible resale.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ronbeast said:


> It works out though, since I love Peavey and Ibanez and have never paid more than $350 for one.


My Peavey 335 copy was $200.00 and I'm happy with it. It works out to about $22.00 a pound.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> Dave, don't you watch local kijiji?? Mexican Fenders are a gold mine, apparently..... One in oh 12-15 has a realistic asking price, assuming they left a little wiggle room.
> (which is rolling at the sellers, not your comment)


I made an amp purchase on Kijiji once, but I haven't been able to buy a guitar on there. They all seem to be junk, or crazy priced, or both! 

I've made some great MIM Fender deals on this forum though


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

The worst I've experienced is Godin.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'm gonna chime in with... every manufacturer has suffered this peril. There are years the Gibson Les Paul and the Fender Stratocaster just didn't fare well with the public and therefore resale value is horrible, even for vintage. Peavey guitars is another example however of the opposite. As a Peavey Wolfgang player and enthusiast I can tell you that these guitars hold good resale value even 20 plus years later. Especially high end custom and one off's. All I'm really saying is of course buyer beware and do your research.

In general anything American made that's high end, vintage, or associated with a very popular player is going to have good resale numbers. Timing is still however very important as trends change. A short few years ago there were lots of Dave Grohl inspired blue Gibson's being sold, now not so much.
From what I see currently... used Music Man, PRS, G&L, would be a common poor resale value guitar here in Canada. 10 years ago maybe not the case for PRS but it certainly is now and has been for a few years. There was a quality drop in PRS and trends change things.

There are two strategies I use. If I'm buying new I will look for new old stock. L&M are great for this as they will look across Canada for what you want or something similar. Personally I have purchased 3 NOS guitars from L&M. Two were PRS SC245's and I got both for at least 50% off original price, one was actually about 55% off. The third was more recently where I purchased a Music Man Axis. I wanted Cherry Burst and Rosewood fret board. Got it and it was 50% off the original price. L&M shipped it out from St. John's Newfoundland for me at no extra cost. I ended up selling both PRS at a profit.
The second strategy would be wait for trends to fade and look for a good used guitar or wait for the economy to be in a downturn like it is now and buy some cool guitars that will likely have a great resale value when the economy returns and stabilizes.
Other strategies include... I will never buy a guitar site unseen ever again. Far too risky and I buy for myself and not for the sole purpose of resale so I may not like the guitar. I do end up selling a few I don't connect with so its always best to get it for a great price and hopefully recover your money or not loose too much.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Wouldn't an easier search be what brands do hold value?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

New guitars. 

Source: The only guitars I have ever lost money on are ones I purchased brand new.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

krall said:


> The worst I've experienced is Godin.


Tell me about it,., my first 'new' electric. I used it for years but nothing is forever and when the time came to move on I was certainly disappointed by the going rate on Kij.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

yeah G&L for whatever reason has particularly bad resale. You can pick up a recent L-2000 on the talkbass forums for $8-900 US, that would have been near double that out the dealer's door. And their build quality is amazing, as a rule.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The exception for Ibanez are Jems.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Reference this thread for great used bargains.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sneaky said:


> New guitars.
> 
> Source: The only guitars I have ever lost money on are ones I purchased brand new.


This. All guitars lose money if you buy them new. In my experience, I’ve made back all (or almost all) of my money on used gear I’ve purchased, but lost money selling gear I bought new.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

krall said:


> The worst I've experienced is Godin.


Lado for me.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Blade guitars. unknown brand, amazing guitars, absolutely no resale value.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ernie balls drop by about 50% of retail.

The thing is that they'll hang there forever.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

If you were smart enough to buy a new MIA Charvel ,San Dimas or So Cal before they moved the production to Japan about 7 years ago you would make money on it if you sold it right now. Problem now is buying a original because flee bay is flooded with bootleg parts.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the american standard strat can be bought used for pretty cheap, while getting a really good guitar. you can configure them tons of different ways. partscasters are kind of like the legos of the guitar world, and can be had for pretty low prices. warmoth guitars always sell far below what they cost, but are still more than i'm comfortable paying for a used version of someone else's idea of a custom guitar. knowing that, i still plan on building one in the future though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't buy a guitar because it holds its value or not. So this discussion is not relevant to me.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

TDeneka said:


> Blade guitars. unknown brand, amazing guitars, absolutely no resale value.


Tell me about it. I have one that I bought in the 90's. I only paid $400 for it, which was a steal, but I will be lucky to break even these days.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> I don't buy a guitar because it holds its value or not. So this discussion is not relevant to me.


Hello I have nothing to add to this thread! 

;0


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I don't buy a guitar because it holds its value or not. So this discussion is not relevant to me.


oh good, I was worried


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> I don't buy a guitar because it holds its value or not. So this discussion is not relevant to me.


I live on an asteroid tail in the 4th quadrant of the Zeorium Galaxy so this planet is not relevant to me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I sense that sarcasm in the force.......


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I've heard rumors of ONE guitar that apparently increases _dramatically_ in value following new purchase: it rhymes with Schlepiphone Monamassa Lyrebird...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

For the longest time i would only buy a guitar that i knew would hold its value or close so i could re-sell it and recoupe as much as i could. A lot of instruments where left in their case and not played at gigs for fear of damaging them or worst, being stolen. I have since changed my ways.The main thing is that i will not or cant afford to buy expensive guitars.
Its mostly about the hunt nowadays.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This is of course off topic but, fortunately, I vastly prefer used "player" guitars that already have some obvious flaw. They're already deeply discounted and there are NO worries whatsoever about "hurting" them (or their value) simply by using them as intended. In terms of their value, if they've already bottomed out when I get them, who cares about a minor loss if they're seeing regular use?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> This is of course off topic but, fortunately, I vastly prefer used "player" guitars that already have some obvious flaw. They're already deeply discounted and there are NO worries whatsoever about "hurting" them (or their value) simply by using them as intended. In terms of their value, if they've already bottomed out when I get them, who cares about a minor loss if they're seeing regular use?


Agree Stevie.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

StevieMac said:


> I've heard rumors of ONE guitar that apparently increases _dramatically_ in value following new purchase: it rhymes with Schlepiphone Monamassa Lyrebird...


Yeah seems like one of those gets listed every day!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Lemmy Hangslong curious about this dip in PRS quality you spoke about? I have an 06 and a '16 and the '16 is the better guitar. My '11 was the nicest of the bunch.

I know they upgraded their materials and improved the function of their wraptails over the last couple years. I also havent played a ton, so I wouldnt be surprised if theres something you know that I dont.

But yeah, to the guys that buy a brand new prs at $4200 and expect to clear $3k used (or paid $3k in 2001 and expect $2800) good luck haha.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ibanez does not very well on the used market because there are simply too many of them. They are everywhere. Heritage, as I have commented here many times over the years, IMO is one of the best made guitars out there. Of the 50-60 guitars I have owned over the past 20 years I have only ever kept two, both purchased many years ago. One is my Heritage Gary Moore Signature, it has gone up against $8000 Les Paul's and PRS and whatever. Nothing has come close to replacing it and I have given up trying. The other is my Seagull Artist (prototype) that I found in a pawn shop for $150

I could probably get a good buck for the Gary Moore only because of the quantity of them that were made. There were only 150 made and they were split evenly between two finishes, Amber and Almond Burst. Wolfe Guitars out of Florida recently had a burst up for $4600 CDN. I actually got mine off him years ago for $1600. But the H150 which is really close to the Gary Moore has a harder time in the used market. The other brand that I find has a hard time in the used market is the higher end Hamer's. Some of these guitars are simply fantastic in terms of quality. But they don't compete with the other big names in terms of re-sale


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

the other factor with Ibanez, is a lot of them are aimed at the "low end" of the market...young people, beginners, etc sometimes more price sensitive. So when they need to sell one, they do what it takes ie price to move it.
when I was shopping for a collector car a couple years ago, I noticed a phenomenon...some brands/models hold their value simply because the owners weren't desperate to sell them. these cars would be on the market for 1-2 years in many cases, without a price adjustment. obviously someone selling a mini van or Camry wont wait that long. car lots have to move inventory.
it left me with the impression that some values are where they are based on the owners, not something intrinsic about the item. its a form of price-fixing in a way without any sort of conspiracy.

How does that relate to guitars? I speculate that someone who had $6-10k to spend on a Masterbuilt fender or Collectors Choice Gibson likely also doesn't need to get into price wars to sell it this month and make their Visa payment.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

It's pretty safe to say that all brands don't hold resale value if bought new, with the exception of some outliers. With most it's a matter of much of a hit you are going to take on the secondary market. I'm a big MIJ guitar player but they just don't hold value used. ESP is probably the worst here in North America, you can order a new ESP Technical House for upwards of $8k, you'd be hard pressed to get anywhere near $3k. Ibanez is also another with the exception of the JEM, JPM (no longer new of course) and some JS models like the ART edition. 

North American guitars that I have owned and sold that didn't fair too well were Godin, Heritage, G&L, Musicman (except the Petrucci models), PRS, and Jackson.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Seems like Joe Walsh has yet to hear about G&L, Hamer, Heritage & Kauer guitars. Better snap 'em up before he does!

+1 on what @StevieMac said about player's grade vintage - same also applies to gently used newer gear. My goal is let someone else take the hit on depreciation & then break even should they be moved along. Should I happen to lose a hundred bucks, I view that as a rental fee.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Distortion said:


> If you were smart enough to buy a new MIA Charvel ,San Dimas or So Cal before they moved the production to Japan about 7 years ago you would make money on it if you sold it right now. Problem now is buying a original because flee bay is flooded with bootleg parts.


Interesting..i did buy a MIA San Dimas about 10 yrs ago..It seemed like a lot of money at the time for a shredder, so I hope youre right. But I like it too much to sell it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

@LanceT 
Gibson Fender Gretch

@Budda 
All my opinion of course  Have a look around and draw your own conclusions. 
Right around 2007 prices for PRS guitars dropped dramatically. PRS guitars became far more consistent in ways. This was due to computer CNC and and being less and less handmade. The tops got worse. PRS grade batches of tops... like a Bell Curve. For example and this is an arbitrary statement... what today is a 5A top was a 3A top 15 years ago. Effectively having customers pay 5A prices for 3A tops. Or at least this was the customer perception. PRS have always been leaders in QAQC which is great but to say all the new guitars are far better than the old is saying the old are shit. Hey why not cut your nose off to spite your face  The market will dictate what is of true value and I'm seeing PRS up to and including 1995 production year is where the used prices take a dramatic turn upward. I still believe PRS makes a great guitar and that there is a never ending pursuit for perfection that resounds throughout the company. They have evolved for better or for worse into a very consistent sounding great quality instrument and have lost that early unique high quality sound and feel. 
Other manufacturers have suffered the same fate. BC Rich is one of them. If you have ever played an early USA handmade BC Rich you will know what I mean. They too evolved into a consistent but "stamped out" product. I know that most everyone is doing this and in ways it is "better" but this thread is about retaining resale value and the true market value lies in the early production phases of any manufacturer. PRS is not any different.

When someone says Vintage Les Paul the first thing that comes to mind is...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for your response @Lemmy Hangslong 

I guess Im a fan of consistently great versus pretty good and sometimes incredible. We will see what players think of them in 20 years when an '89 has aged a lot more haha. As for the tops, I'd have to ask around.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting that Godin has been mentioned a few times. The 5th Ave. that I've been jonesing for seems to be holding its value well enough...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Thanks for your response @Lemmy Hangslong
> 
> I guess Im a fan of consistently great versus pretty good and sometimes incredible. We will see what players think of them in 20 years when an '89 has aged a lot more haha. As for the tops, I'd have to ask around.


Very true. The Market is what it is now and the general benchmarks are the same as they have been for decades. I personally like more consistent, weight relief, Floyd Roses on Les pauls and all that stuff and I'm also certain that the market will evolve and that today there are classics being made that will shine in 20, 30, 40... etc years. I like change and evolution. I dislike manufacturers that are stuck in the past or have a lesser product because the name sells.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Interesting that Godin has been mentioned a few times. The 5th Ave. that I've been jonesing for seems to be holding its value well enough...


I noticed that a bit too. Certain models I suppose aren't holding up well value-wise.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm surprised Yamaha hasn't been mentioned. Those Pacifica models are fantastic for the price. A few years back, I saw a PAC 1221 for $150. That's less than what some people are asking for their Squier affinity guitars.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

In my experience Godin is the worst. Excellent guitars. Just a divebomb as you step out of the store.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> I'm surprised Yamaha hasn't been mentioned. Those Pacifica models are fantastic for the price. A few years back, I saw a PAC 1221 for $150. That's less than what some people are asking for their Squier affinity guitars.


Their new price's aren't that high to begin with so maybe thats why. but a 1221 for 150 is bonkers.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Location is pretty key here too...no?


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I think location does have a lot to do with it. I moved from Alberta to New Brunswick and it’s next to impossible to sell anything here unless you pay someone to take it. Alberta was definitely a lot easier to sell something at a average used price, still looking for a deal though. If I found a peice of gear I was looking for I’d pay for it, deal or not.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

dmc69 said:


> I'm surprised Yamaha hasn't been mentioned. Those Pacifica models are fantastic for the price. A few years back, I saw a PAC 1221 for $150. That's less than what some people are asking for their Squier affinity guitars.





sambonee said:


> In my experience Godin is the worst. Excellent guitars. Just a divebomb as you step out of the store.


Well, well, well...look at me taking advantage of the market...my two electrics are a Pacifica and a Godin, both bought used...I'm so smart and didn't even know it! 

I typically set my Kijiji searches to look locally for anything under $500 and apart from the stuff you would expect (Squiers and Epiphones) I definitely notice Ibanez and Peavey making regular appearances.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> I don't buy a guitar because it holds its value or not. So this discussion is not relevant to me.


Me neither! I definitely could of paid a lot more then what I did for both guitars. Right place, right time.

Don't care about resale value either. Both my guitars are *forever *guitars.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought this was an accordian forum! Oops.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

For acoustics i'd say Takamine's. Ive never bought one new but i've got amazing used deals on the ones i have and they are great guitars.


----------

